# I appreciate the wonderful ladies on Dimensions thread



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes....sister thread to the one on the main board. I suspect some of the ladies are made to feel unwanted/unwelcome/unappreciated at times.

So I'm sending my e-love out to all the smart, lovely, kind/caring, passionate, terrific ladies I see on here each and every time I log in.

You have my appreciation and support....always. You are why I keep coming back. 


:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :wubu:

*Note*: This thread is not meant to discuss physical attributes or "what you find sexy". Those kinds of posts can be found all over the Dimensions Forums. This thread is a celebration more of *who* we are than how we look.

Show your love people- everyone is invited to comment....but only in a positive way. Keep your hate for the numerous other places devoted to that.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 27, 2010)

cors, mergirl, tania, mossystate, gef, socialbfly, olwen, ashmamma, troubadours, raegan, suze, donna, carrie, steely, tina, rainyday, katherine

omg... we're gonna be here all day. so i'm stopping now. besides, you already know i heart you. and i'm sorry if i didn't mention you 

and a special shout-out to all the bitches on the fashion board... yeeeeeah


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 27, 2010)

Why am I posting on the BBW board? Why am I even _reading_ the BBW board? Because so many wise, witty, warm, generous, honest, compassionate ladies post here, and I have learned so much from listening to them. Thank you, ladies. :wubu:


----------



## TheKayDee83 (Feb 27, 2010)

I am honored to have been introduced to every one of the gorgeous, talented, loving, wonderful women that frequent this forum! Even though it has only been about a week that I have been a member, I have already gained so much from so many of you and I am truly blessed to be among you! I just hope I can give back as much as has been given to me already!!

I look forward to getting to know as many of you as I can!!
:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Paquito (Feb 27, 2010)

Though I'd like to thank all of the lovely dimettes here, Jes, Green Eyed Fairy, Cors, Mergirl, Olwen, MizzSnakeBite, TrajiJo, kayrae, ThatGirl08, LilyBBW, and Melian always make me happy to log in.

:wubu:


----------



## sirGordy (Feb 27, 2010)

The ladies here, and you know who you are, who have given me encouragement, a good word, a great conversation, or just have been there for me, I salute you, and know that not only are you appreciated, you are the best. One in particular, who has been like a sister to me, and also have known here over 12 years, a special salute to you, and thanks.

God Bless,
SirG.


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 27, 2010)

i appreciate you for your

wisdom

humor

your efforts to show that we are not just meat

for not enabling men in turning away from their better nature

for being honest when it might be tough and embarrassing because you might help or even save somebody

for being strong even when you feel the world is caving in on you

for choosing loving other fat women over competing against them

for loving yourself and showing people how they can too

for being yourself

for sharing everything that you are

for your friendship

thank you :kiss2:and i love you!:smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 27, 2010)

My heartfelt appreciation goes out to the ladies of Dims. I know that I can come here for love, support, affection, humour, understanding, to cry, to feel safe, and most of all.....for the wonderful friendships.


----------



## nettie (Feb 28, 2010)

It is the women of this board that caused me to want to get to know folks more and acutally de-lurk and start to post. 

Thank you all.


----------



## steely (Feb 28, 2010)

What can I say about the ladies of Dims that hasn't been said already in this thread. I will say how grateful I am to be graced with your kindness, your support, your unfailing generosity of spirit. You have touched my life in ways that you will truly never know the extent of your influence in my life. 

I have learned so much about who I am and who you are. There is always a kind word, a smile of support, a connection that makes your life brighter, your day a little better. I am blessed to know each and everyone of you and thankful for your prescence in my life.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 28, 2010)

It's the awesome women here that keep me coming back to Dimensions. What an amazingly powerful, compassionate, articulate, passionate and creative bunch, each beautiful and fabulous in your own way.

What's not to love?


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 28, 2010)

I love so many women on here, and many who are no longer one here. My outspoken friends Mossy, TraciJo, Smushy, and GEF,and many others who fight day to day to show we are so much more than a fantasy, even if they get beat up for it, they never give up fighting for us.

Steely for her quiet dignity in the face of such a horrible change in her life

Ella for her enthusiasm for all things Farm and Yo

Mer for her hilarious yet quite relevant commentaries

and so many other lovely ladies who make this space bearable. Honestly if it wasn't for you all, i would have left long ago.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 28, 2010)

I wish to thank all the lovely ladies here for letting me be a part of their world.:kiss2:
Special thanks to my fave cors for being so very cool/ understanding and backing me up against an a-hole poster.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Mar 1, 2010)

I had been a lurker for a long time after Misty showed me the site..I would come and read but never really participated.. GEF changed that with one of her many funny topics..I knew then I had to jump in with both feet and see how the water was...I am so glad I did..

Thank you all for showing that women can come together and be friends without all of the infighting,that we can support one another even tho we might not always agree..Thank you for showing we can have a civilized conversation and debate with each other and it not turn into a "cat fight"..Thank you for showing that when one of us is hurting we all rally around to give as much love and support as we can..Thank you for making each other laugh on days that we needed it...Thank you for calling bullshit on us and not letting us get into a big pity party..Most of all Thank you for being you and letting each of us see that..

You ladies rock and I am proud to call you sister...


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 1, 2010)

Objectification Without Devaluing 101? Dig it, sister.

I am in full support of this thread, though. Without BBW, FAs would be sad little men desperately trying to fatten up thin women; with them, we have the pleasure to know some absolutely wonderful ladies!


----------



## calauria (Mar 1, 2010)

Being a member here has helped me in so many ways. And, I can truly say that if it was not for this board, I wouldn't have any kind of support. I appreciate you ladies so much, from the bottom of my heart, thank you....


----------



## Shosh (Mar 1, 2010)

Some of the women here who I admire and like so much are

* Moore2Me

* Mimosa

* Anastasia ( Forgot her screen handle)

* Swordchick

* Smushygirl

* LillyBBBW

* GEF

* Fascinita

* Buffie

* Punkin

* Chubby Bubbles

* Butch

* Hottie Megan

* Ivy

* Aletha BBW

* Candy Godiva

* Kayrae

* Red

* Tina

* Monique SSBBW

I am sure there are many more wonderful ladies here that I am yet to meet. I thank everybody for their contributions to this place.

xo

Susannah


----------



## olwen (Mar 1, 2010)

It would be nice to be able to keep the spirit of this thread in tact and on topic. The two posts will stand. If you would like to discuss the posts, please post here intead http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70315. Thanks

/mod


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 2, 2010)

To all the awesome ladies I have befriended here, I say unto you:

I LOVE YOU ALL!


----------



## crayola box (Mar 2, 2010)

There are truly many women here who inspire me but the title of this thread brought one to mind immediately: Steely. 

One of my first posts was in the health forum and she sent me a rep message basically saying "you are too important" to ignore a certain thing. The fact that someone would take the time to write that to a complete stranger whom they knew nothing about was very touching.

Since then reading about her dealing with hardship, plus the kindness and encouragement she shows others has only made me respect her more. Though I have never met her in person she always strikes me as someone who walks with a quiet conviction and gets their point across with kindness. 

And to the many other women here(too many to name):
those who stand up for others 
those who listen with an open mind
to those who bravely share personal stories, and enlighten me about the lives of others
those who make me think about my role as a fat woman in ways I never have
those who can articulate the things I can't 

as well as:
the wonderful cooks who post pics
everyone on the fashion board: your creativity, your knowledge...without you my wallet might be fatter but my closet would be nothing but jeans and shoes 

To all the women who challenge me mentally, make me laugh, and influence me to live a better life, you truly prove that one can find a sense of community online. I appreciate you, I admire you, and I thank you :bow:


----------



## katherine22 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks to all the wonderful women here - my life is richer due to the BBW forum.


----------



## msbard90 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you women of dims for all your contributions. I'm in a time in my life where I'm still learning to accept myself and it helps to see that I'm not the only one in this world. There are a lot of posters on this site that I look up to and one day hope to have wisdom like they do.


----------



## katherine22 (Mar 3, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> Thank you women of dims for all your contributions. I'm in a time in my life where I'm still learning to accept myself and it helps to see that I'm not the only one in this world. There are a lot of posters on this site that I look up to and one day hope to have wisdom like they do.[/QUOTE
> 
> You will ,girlfriend,you will.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 3, 2010)

Fuckin' A, there are some sweetass lay-dees on this board. Cheers girls!


----------



## archivaltype (Mar 3, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> Thank you women of dims for all your contributions. I'm in a time in my life where I'm still learning to accept myself and it helps to see that I'm not the only one in this world. There are a lot of posters on this site that I look up to and one day hope to have wisdom like they do.



This!! 

I don't post a whole lot, but the insight you all provide on everything from stupid men to overall fabulousness has helped me in more ways than I could have imagined. :bow:


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so grateful to all the fat women here who post about their own experiences, especially those who share their pleasant and unpleasant experiences of living-while-fat. Since I don't have any local fat women friends (a dire situation I'm trying hard to rectify...) I've had a hard time feeling like my friends can resonate with certain fat-girl experiences, and it can be kind of lonely at those times. 

Being able to hear from the other fat women in this forum has been really great for me in that respect, and I deeply appreciate all of you who share aspects of who you are, your struggles, and your victories.

Cheers to you, my fat sistahs.


----------

